# Router



## tonyuno (Jan 5, 2013)

Well my old Craftsman fixed based rout finally died ( 18 years), on a fixed income, so decided to try the new Skil combo kit. ( 1830), the wife was travelling through Oregon and picked it up from Lowes cost $ 109.00 with no sales tax, Putting it through it's paces and have been impressed so far.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

tonycan said:


> Well my old Craftsman fixed based rout finally died ( 18 years), on a fixed income, so decided to try the new Skil combo kit. ( 1830), the wife was travelling through Oregon and picked it up from Lowes cost $ 109.00 with no sales tax, Putting it through it's paces and have been impressed so far.


How has the Skil kit been holding up? Have you used it for both fixed and plunge routing yet? 

I saw a video/expert review of the Skil Combo Kit on ToolSelect.com - and it got an "okay" review from the "expert" they had reviewing it. So I'd be interested in hearing how you've been getting along with it.

:smile:


----------



## tonyuno (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes , have used both the fixed base is the table and the plunge in a sled, am very happy with both so far. Even the 1/4" collet the seems to give people trouble has worked well forme.


----------

